# Brasilia in pictures: 50 great buildings, 50 years



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Brasilia in pictures: 50 great buildings, 50 years
By Ellie Stathaki

You don't have to be an architecture expert to have heard of Brasilia. Contemporary Brazil's renowned capital was purpose-built in 1960, featuring a grand urban plan by Lúcio Costa, Oscar Niemeyer as its iconic principle architect and Roberto Burle Marx as the landscape designer, plus buildings from some of the country's finest architects.

Its urban planning design has been an example and universal reference to architects and urban planners ever since. And it was all beautifully designed in the era's most forward thinking style - the International Style - which Brazil took and made its own.

Today, home to some 2.6 million Brazilians and a listed UNESCO World Heritage Site, Brasilia is marking its 50th anniversary. Photographer Leonardo Finotti visited the Brazilian capital for this celebration and presented us with 50 great Brasilia buildings, one for each year of the city's much celebrated existence.

From famous Niemeyer buildings, to lesser known classic modernist structures like the Sarah Hospital by João Filgueiras Lima (Lelé) and the Nilson Nelson Arena by Ícaro Castro Mello - and even a few distinguished and beautiful private residences - our map of Brasilia has it all.


1








Oscar Niemeyer - National Congress (1958) 


2








Joao Filgueiras Lima (Lele) - Sarah Lago Hospital


3








Icaro Castro Mello - Nilson Nelson Gymnasium


4








Jose Galbinski - University restaurant/UnB


5








Brasil Arquitetura - ANTAQ Building


6








Oscar Niemeyer - Super Quadra 107/108 South (1959)


7








Rodrigo Lefevre - DNIT


8








Oscar Niemeyer - National Theatre (1958)


9








Ruy Ohtake - Gama Stadium


10








Bernardes+Jacobsen - LB house


11








Oscar Niemeyer - Catetinho, the temporary residence of President Juscelino Kubitschek (1956)


12








Abraham Zabludovsky Kraveski - Mexican embassy


13








Oscar Niemeyer - Joao Herculino Republic Cultural Complex - Leonel de Moura Brizola National Library (2003)


14








Joao Filgueiras Lima (Lele) - Roberto Costa Pinho residence


15








MGS Macedo, Gomes & Sobreira - FHE


16








Lucio Costa - Pilot Plan


17








Oscar Niemeyer - Costa e Silva Bridge (1967)


18








Oscar Niemeyer - Alvorada Palace (1957)


19








Pier Luigi Nervi - Italian embassy


20








Eolo Maia - CONIC


21








Gilson Paranhos - LF House (Condominio Ville de Montagne, cj. 26, casa 40)


22








Oscar Niemeyer - Itamaraty Palace (1962)


23








Pedro Paulo de Melo Saraiva - Fazendaria School


24








Helio Ferreira Pinto - Central Bank (1976-1981)


25








Joao Filgueiras Lima (Lele) - Camargo Correa and Morro Vermelho Buildings


26








Paulo Zimbres - UnB Rectory (1972-1975)


27








Matheus Gorovitz - UnB Gas Station


28








Oscar Niemeyer - Army Headquarter (1968)


29








Oscar Niemeyer - University of Brasilia - Central Institute of Sciences (1960)


30








Alexandre Chan - Juscelino Kubitschek Bridge


31








Oscar Niemeyer - Palace of Justice (1962)


32








Oscar Niemeyer - Standard Ministries (1958)


33








Isay Weinfeld - Brasilia House


34








Oscar Niemeyer - Nossa Senhora de Fatima Church (1958)


35








Oscar Niemeyer - Museum of the Foundation of Brasilia (1960)


36








Pedro Paulo de Melo Saraiva - Fazendaria School


37








Joao Filgueiras Lima (Lele) - Sarah Centro Hospital


38








MMM Roberto - Brasilia Regional Bank


39








Oscar Niemeyer - National Supreme Court (1958)


40








Lucio Costa - Bus Station


41








Maria Clara Batalha (1991) + Aurelio Martinez Flores (2000) - ACL house


42








Oscar Niemeyer - French School (1978)


43








Claudio Jose Pinheiro Villar de Queiroz - UnB-Anisio Teixeira and Joao Calmon Pavilions

44








Sergio Parada - Brasilia Airport


45








Oscar Niemeyer - Juscelino Kubitschek Memorial (1980)


46








Burle Marx - Crystal Square


47








Oscar Niemeyer - Metropolitan Cathedral (1959)


48








Nauro Esteves - Conjunto Nacional


49








Oscar Niemeyer - Planalto Palace (1958)


50








Paulo Mendes da Rocha - Roberto Simonsen Building​

Thread by JorgeM, original in:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=61185297

Source:

http://www.wallpaper.com/architecture/Brasilia-in-pictures-50-buildings-for-50-years/4553

http://www.wallpaper.com/gallery/architecture/brasilia-in-pictures-50-years-50-buildings/17051871#30685[/QUOTE]


----------



## Utente davvero. (Jul 14, 2010)

New pictures:


Henrique Ans said:


> *Minha Lista*
> 
> *1° Brasília *


​


----------



## Utente davvero. (Jul 14, 2010)

Brasilia is a wonderful city!


----------



## Henrique_Viajante (Feb 17, 2010)

:applause::applause: Love Brasilia


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wicca13 (Jun 23, 2006)

Wonderful... I love this city architecture and its modernisam... incredible!!!


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Very interesting and very nice pictures in the first post. Thanks also for the additional information under the showed pictures kay:


----------



## Utente davvero. (Jul 14, 2010)

Edit


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

^That picturespamming doesn't do this topic any good. hno:

Please just post a few pictures at the time and explain what is there to see (like the topicstarter did). *Less is more!*


----------



## VisionoftheWorld (Jun 6, 2010)

Sharp pictures... judging by the light, all taken at roughly the same time of day. Where they're from? 
It's Such a modernist's paradise. I'm digging the course brutalism of the DNIT and Italian Embassy. Still, my understanding is the cost of building this city was so great that it drove the country near bankruptcy and led to the military takeover in 1964. So a heroic and yet tragic accomplishment-


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

VisionoftheWorld said:


> Sharp pictures... judging by the light, all taken at roughly the same time of day. Where they're from?
> It's Such a modernist's paradise. I'm digging the course brutalism of the DNIT and Italian Embassy. Still, my understanding is the cost of building this city was so great that it drove the country near bankruptcy and led to the military takeover in 1964. So a heroic and yet tragic accomplishment-


Hmm, not really.

I mean, inflation rose like hell, and our public debt was tripled, but nothing Brazil, with it's history of bad administrations that far hadn't experienced before (or would experience later, for that matter). What really motivated the military _coup d'état_ was Janio Quadro's policy of reconciliation with the Soviet Union, and, specially, João Goulart's attempt to pass the *Basic Reforms* bill, even without the Congress's approval (you must understand, by that time Brazil had a tiny, yet ultra-conservative middle-class, scared of everything, but notoriously left-wingers), which gave the reactionary movement all the motivation they needed to label him despotic and throw him out of office. I think Brazil would have been a far better country if that reform bill was approved without major turmoil, but you know what they say, every nation deserves it's government 

To know more about him, check the Wikipedia article, it's pretty well-done.


----------



## NEWWORLD (Feb 21, 2006)

I wish I could see the city for myself, be there on the ground, walk around the streets. Maybe go inside some buildings? Great pictures! and a beautiful city!


----------



## VisionoftheWorld (Jun 6, 2010)

NEWWORLD said:


> I wish I could see the city for myself, be there on the ground, walk around the streets. Maybe go inside some buildings? Great pictures! and a beautiful city!


Oh hell yes... if ever there was a single place to experience brilliant inspiring modern architecture this would be the place. It surely deserves a visit, I know I'll be going there when I hit Brasil, either next year or year after. Learning Portugues, that's going to be hard. Awesome city, must see


----------



## Geocarlos (Apr 22, 2010)

:bow: Love Brasilia. Awesome city. Very well planned.


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Why don't you guys wait 'til 2014?? By then, all the remodulations will be completed and the city will have gained yet another icon, the *Brasília's National Stadium*:


----------



## dbarata (May 16, 2007)

Astonishin' way to build up a planned city wid some disorderly arrogance...Brasilia is unique. Congratz. :applause:


----------



## igor_carlos (Jul 1, 2009)

I like the informations in each picture!


----------



## Rastacoqui (Aug 18, 2008)

Utente davvero. said:


> New pictures:


beautiful pictures... but photoshop made them ugly


----------



## Rudiero (Mar 6, 2008)

Your pics are incredible!

thanks


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

This city and its buildings can be described as anything but great.


----------



## Utente davvero. (Jul 14, 2010)

Rastacoqui said:


> beautiful pictures... but photoshop made them ugly


Photoshop? Where ?hno:


----------



## Áporo (Mar 15, 2008)

Stunning... :drool:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Wey said:


> Why don't you guys wait 'til 2014?? By then, all the remodulations will be completed and the city will have gained yet another icon, the *Brasília's National Stadium*:


The National Supreme Stadium of Brasil :banana: 
It looks like supreme court turned stadium, I like it..


----------



## caduroxbr (Dec 17, 2009)

Tomorrow i post the new futuristic tower of Brasilia... 
He inauguration is on 6 months but have a lot of photos.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ Brasilia must have a lot of construction going on w/ the world cup coming up, and w/ the 2016 games (if it's hosting a few venues).


----------



## caduroxbr (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, Brasilia have a lot of awesome projects.
Include new revolucionary builds, shoppings, towers, airports, stadiums, big parks and green areas, Bike projects and a new transit organization with BRT exclusive lines, LIGHT RAILS and TGV to conect Brasilia-Anapolis-Goiania.


----------



## renan braga (Dec 24, 2009)

Brasilia I knew it was beautiful, but did not know she was so beautiful and modern, and is to impress the buildings made it in as many cities and capitals to the outside world were square buildings.
worthy capita in Brazil


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Since someone mentioned the new TV Tower for the HDTV broadcastings, here's the render of how it will look like:










:cheers:


----------



## caduroxbr (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## rapei_45019 (Sep 6, 2008)

I love the architecture of the planned city....very nice...


----------



## Senatro (Sep 16, 2011)

amazing!


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Wey said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## karibeaulieu (Mar 9, 2017)

Brasilia is one of the most interesting architectural cities I've seen! In stark contrast with most other cities in Brasil which really lack modern architecture, it stands out even more.


----------

